# Combat Arms "has stoped working"



## famas76 (Dec 18, 2008)

ive read on nexon forums that combat isint working 4 vista

im a vista user and when ever i click game start it say combat arms has stoped working

im wondering if its cuz im using vista or something else anyway i hope some1 can give me a tip on how to fix it

plzz i need hrlp with thid bad


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

combat arms is horrible >_>, anyways there is a lot of bugs on it, im on vista and it works fine, anyways submit a ticket to hem., dobut you get any help, they want your money then you get there cheesy help, sorry but i hate nexon they treated me bad, there just money greedy, thats why i hate them.


----------



## famas76 (Dec 18, 2008)

well it used 2 work fine and i like the game so i hope some1 can help


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

You may want to try running this game in compatibility mode.

Right click the game's icon and choose properties. Choose the "Compatibility" tab and select Windows XP. Click "ok" then try running the game.


----------



## famas76 (Dec 18, 2008)

thnx 4 the addvise but it still didnt work =[


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

The next step is to disable DEP. First you must see if you have HARDWARE DEP.
Try using this program to check for this capibility in your processor.

If you have it, you can SAFELY (I have no proof, sorry) disable Window's so-called DEP feature in my opinion. On Windows XP, my computer kept crashing when trying to run Opposing Force, and disabling DEP in Windows solved the problem.

To disable DEP in Windows Vista:


http://www.realtime-vista.com/administration/2007/04/disabling_data_execution_preve.htm said:


> Run a command prompt as administrator. From the start menu, select "All Programs", then "Accessories" and right-click on the "Command Prompt" shortcut and choose "Run As Administrator". From here you can use the following command to disable Data Execution Prevention (DEP) with the following command:
> 
> bcdedit.exe /set {current} nx AlwaysOff


----------



## famas76 (Dec 18, 2008)

wow i didnt realy understand evry thing sorry 

but what would happen if i didnt have this DEP


----------



## famas76 (Dec 18, 2008)

o never mind forget it


if any1 else has any idea on what i should do or if u af3 could maybe explain 2 me a bit more about dep i would realy appreciate it


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

DEP is "Data Execution Prevention"

It's a protection in Windows that stops programs from executing data which is dangerous. Some programs behave in a way that makes them appear to be executing data but are in fact executing instructions. When Windows misinterperates a program's behavior and thinks that the program is executing data it terminates the program.

(Sorry if my knowledge is somewhat inacurate - please correct me guys)

In some cases, DEP has made a few of my games terminate. One example is Opposing Force. I disabled DEP and it ran fine.

DEP is a good feature to have, as it prevents some exploits from turning into remote code execution synarios in which your computer can become infected with malware. If you have hardware DEP it is safe to disable Window's DEP in my opinion. I stand to be corrected, but if it stops the crashing I'd call it a solution.

bcdedit.exe /set {current} nx AlwaysOff
Turns DEP off.

bcdedit.exe /set {current} nx AlwaysOn
Turns DEP on.

If this attempt at solving the problem proves inefective, please be sure to turn this security feature back on.


----------



## famas76 (Dec 18, 2008)

ok now in understand better thanks for the help and il turn dep off and see what happens


----------



## famas76 (Dec 18, 2008)

i did it but it said that access to the data is denied


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

when you run cmd.exe run as administartor

then do
bcdedit.exe /set {current} nx AlwaysOff


----------



## famas76 (Dec 18, 2008)

were did cmd.exe come from?? i dont get this could some1 give me a step by step lesson on how to do this?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

in your start menu type in cmd in the bottom of your start menu

a list will come up and cmd .exe should be at the very top

right click on it and run as administrator

now when the cmd.exe is up(cmmand prompt)
copy this into it exactly
bcdedit.exe /set {current} nx AlwaysOff


----------



## famas76 (Dec 18, 2008)

is there a space between { and current


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

just copy and paste it its easier


----------



## famas76 (Dec 18, 2008)

Nooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa It Command Promp Worked Perfectly But Combat Arms Still Didnt!

Thnx 4 Hrlp Anyway Guys I Realy Apreciate It But O Well Ima Put Dep Back On And Well

Cry!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

you don't need DEP on I've had it off with solution for a bout 5 months now. no problems at all

have you tried uunder compatibility mode running it under win98?


----------



## famas76 (Dec 18, 2008)

ive tried runnin it under xp


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Lol, you guys are doing a good job helping, but to the thread starter.
Nexon is cheap, they only want money, if you've played long and quit like me, you notice that combat arms has TONS of glitches, so im guessing this another one of them bugs that is going to take 3 months to fix Lol, lazy bums. anyways, i doubt you'd get help here cause no one here is a coder for combat arms(i think >_>) and no one knows how to fix these glitches. So, like i've said before, submit a ticket to nexon. To be honest you shouldn't waste your time on that game.
Later.


----------



## LorzFace (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm using XP and I get this same glitch. What I usually do is double click Combat Arms and wait for it to load. When it doesn't open, I double click it again. It'll say ''Game is already running, terminating _blah blah_.'' Double click it one more time and wait until it opens. This is just another glitch that Nexon fails to fix. And you should post problems like this in the Nexon forums. You'll get better responses since actual GM's and Coders can reply there.


----------



## famas76 (Dec 18, 2008)

k thnx


----------

